# Painting vinyl vertical blinds



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

We have some rather large windows in the living room, and have vertical blinds covering them. The vinyl panels have discolored over the years, but I really don't have the money to replace them right now. 

Has anyone ever painted vinyl blinds?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Clean them and use Krylon fusion spray paint. Not a great idea but it can be done.
Take them apart first and lay them out flat on a sheet of OSB or plywood.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As joecaption suggests, clean them thoroughly with something that will not leave a residue or in stages with something that does but with residue you can get off with TSP or whatever. Also as suggested, take them from their clips, take the chain running through the bottom out if present, and lay them out flat somewhere. 

Krylon Fusion will work and Rustoleum also makes a plastic paint in rattle cans. The Rustoleum product comes in fewer colors than Fusion though. As with all rattle can projects, a number of thin coats will give you better results than trying to cover in one or two. And the stuff dries fast enough you will not be at it for days so be patient and give the material a fighting chance.

Here is a fusion color chart. Not sure if it is up to date but you get the idea. 










I have not used it but it intrigues me. Rustoleum also makes a plastic primer that comes in rattle cans and liquid form. The company says you can paint over it with any paint so if true, you could match your trim or wall color and sheen exactly. Rustoleum has a pretty good reputation for honest product claims. I guess a sash brush or small roller chased by a brush for the finish coats? 

















Actually, on vinyl, a high bond primer and paint might work too. The blinds are going to flex though and this might stress the finish loose. And they are blinds and will rattle against each other when breezes blow through them. Just about anything you paint them with will chip off over time.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Trust me, just replace them. It will take less time and will cost about the same after you buy 6 rattle cans of spray paint.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Trust me, just replace them. It will take less time and will cost about the same after you buy 6 rattle cans of spray paint.


Yes, you can buy vertical slat replacements for under twenty bucks. The hardware and unit itself is expensive, but you don't have to buy that. Painting is not the way to go.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I have 54 panels to replace. The packs at home depot are 12 dollars for 9 panels. That figures up to about 72 dollars before tax. 

Not to mention you probably have to pay extra for custom colors


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Only a red neck would do that.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> Only a red neck would do that.


Would do what? Find a way to re purpose something that isn't broken? 

I'm sorry if I don't see the point of replacing something when I can spend a fraction of the money of fixing it up. 

Thanks to everyone who comes in here and actually gives helpful advice.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May work better if you lay them on dowels so there not stuck to the surface when you paint them.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

joecaption said:


> May work better if you lay them on dowels so there not stuck to the surface when you paint them.


Good tip. Ill probably try painting an extra panel I have to see how they look before doing them all. Having a hard time finding any choices of color haha. Might wait until I go to a big box store next month.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Michaelpro said:


> Would do what? Find a way to re purpose something that isn't broken?
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't see the point of replacing something when I can spend a fraction of the money of fixing it up.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who comes in here and actually gives helpful advice.


Our purpose here, at least mine anyway, is to not only help people, but also discourage them from things that are wrong or more effort than a project's worth, from our standpoint as pros. I know exactly what you're talking about doing, and I spent a few minutes running an estimate of what's involved:
Cleaning them, 54 floppy vinyl slats.
Finding a clean, safe place to set up a work shop/spray booth that can be sacrificed for at least two days. Once they're wet there's no handling them.
Spraying each side two times. 
Probably three to five rattle cans, 20-35 dollars, at least.
Dealing with the issues inherent in spraying, runs, puddling, debris being blown on to the surface, etc. The area has to be clean, clean.
Quite a few hours of time. And, what happens if you run short, you'll have to wait for the next plane drop of supplies.
All of that, plus, when there's no guarantee of long term results, success, or satisfaction. I do a lot of spraying with cans, and I realized not long ago that it's taken me a long, long time to really develop the skill. With that, a project like that would give me pause. 
I realize your goal, to re-purpose, and I appreciate that. This is not re-purposing, which is changing something's use or function, this is repainting. And, in this case, you're better off re-purposing your time.
I'm sure the same thoughts ran through the minds of all the other pros who have read this thread, I just took the time to explain it.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Joe, I couldn't have said it any better myself.............^^^^^^^^. Hey, we're painters, we think anything can be painted & have indeed painted just about everything. In this case the law of diminishing returns comes into effect. After all that work, all the cost of spray paint (maybe even primer), all the time & effort it's going to take, well, you end up being way ahead of the game by just replacing. To top it off, Michael is now going to wait a month before commencing, which, to me, gives him plenty of time to save up a few bucks to buy new Vertical blinds. This is just one man's opinion. Popping in a few screws and sliding some slats into place seems a whole lot easier than painting 54 old slats.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Diminishing returns, huh? Not just a pretty face are you Gymshcu? That's a good way to look at it.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> Joe, I couldn't have said it any better myself.............^^^^^^^^. Hey, we're painters, we think anything can be painted & have indeed painted just about everything. In this case the law of diminishing returns comes into effect. After all that work, all the cost of spray paint (maybe even primer), all the time & effort it's going to take, well, you end up being way ahead of the game by just replacing. To top it off, Michael is now going to wait a month before commencing, which, to me, gives him plenty of time to save up a few bucks to buy new Vertical blinds. This is just one man's opinion. Popping in a few screws and sliding some slats into place seems a whole lot easier than painting 54 old slats.


your right plus what happens when it dos not turn out the way they thought it would and just have to buy new ones any how then how much money was wasted? Just buy new ones and don't be Red Green!


----------

